# What do you think



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

I am seriously considering this guy.
$200 for northwest saddle,pad, panniers and goat.
The goat is 5. Went elk hunting. Kept up with
the horses.
He is alpine/nubian.


----------



## ali pearson (Aug 12, 2009)

Does he come with the elk head?

It sounds like a fantastic deal to me. Almost too good- why are they selling him?


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

I called him today.
Says that he gets in the way of the horses.
Is a pain in the butt in camp. No camp ediquate.
In the tent. Got into his blue berry pancakes.

He used him last years deer season. 

The elk head would not stay tied to the pack
So he ended up packing him with the meat instead.
He was 3 yrs in the photo.

He is not advertized. As soon as I can get enough
time off. I guess I will need to drive the 6 hours
to see him. 
Thanks for your imput.


----------



## ali pearson (Aug 12, 2009)

He sounds good, all those things the guy complained about sound like goat management issues rather than inherent problems with the goat. If I didn't highline my goats in camp they would eat the pancakes too!


----------



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

For a 3 yr old that head is a pretty good load. 

I'd go look for sure, even with the gas he could be a great deal with the saddle.

If he can pack even better now I'd gladly treat him to a blueberry pancake.


----------



## Blueroan (Mar 6, 2010)

I wish I could find some trained older packers. I am trying to raise my own for the future. Good packers are hard to find, impossible to find close to home. I have heard so many horror stories about the nubian's, I myself would stay clear of those. I wish I could find a couple saaneen/ alpine or ober/alpine crosses with that deal.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

That was a 8 mile pack. 
So I am not too concerned that he has nubian in him. lol
He must have inherited the alpine work ethics.


----------



## GBPG06 (Sep 14, 2009)

Go for it. Just keep lots of pancakes on hand. Mine like coffee.


----------



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

Thats funny, brings back memorys, 

I had a dairy doe that would drink coffee with me, she really liked it. The others would sniff and turn their noses up at it. 

Waiting to hear if she got it, sounded like a great deal to me.


----------



## Blueroan (Mar 6, 2010)

he looks more alpine than nubian. If he packed 8miles in my elk territory, he definately be a keeper.


----------



## jross (Dec 20, 2008)

Do you have other packgoats? He will need a buddy. All those camp etiquette issues are fairly easily solved (squirt bottle). I would check to see how quiet he is, too. Nothing worse than a loud-mouthed goat. But if he's been packing elk meat, and all that nice gear comes with him, he could be a great deal.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

My plans were to go see him this weekend. 
But that got put on hold.  
Yes, I have other goats. 
An up and coming yearling. A nigerian (referred to
by my son as the worthless goat) And a 4 year old
wether (had lung worms when I got him so his lungs
are not up to par) I feel so bad for him. He tries so
hard to keep up. He accually can pack. We just have 
to go slower. Good for my DH or I but not my son.


----------



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi Rodena

I hope that you can get to see him, it sounds like an excellent deal to me. Maybe just what your family needs


----------

